#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Online transaction is safe?

## சந்தோஷ்

Most of the peoples are using online banking methods to their personal and business purpose and to reduce the time. I think Local Banking is safe comparing online transaction, because nobody cant hack your personal information.

hack.jpg

----------

